# Moving to Spain ?



## Trevkerr (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi just joined so a bit green !

We are thinking of buying a property with land in a rural area of Spain.Our plan is to buy but to continue working here in the Uk and possibly make the move permantly in approx 5years.We are both in fulltime employment here in the Uk and earn quite well.We are both semi professional photogaphers but this is not our main line of work.When we make the final move to Spain this would be our goal profession.The properties we have been looking at require a lot of work and we will be doing this ourselves as previously i was in the building trade for some 20years.The plan is to continue working here,earn well,spent as much time as we can renovating the property and delevop our photography/advertsing business in preparation for the move to Spain.Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Better to buy than build, say it to yourself, it is better to buy than build. Save yourself the blood sweat and tears and buy something you like that is already finished. You have time, prices going to be going down for the next year or 2.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds like hard work, however if you are young and fit, go for it. 

You no doubt are aware that property prices are still falling and it is a buyers market, so choose wisely.

Best of luck with your venture!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds fantastic, and a great way to get your dream home. Some friends of mine did something similar in Galicia.

Just make sure you have a good independent Spanish solicitor (NOT the agent's brother-in-law!) to make sure all the paperwork and permissions are in order, and back taxes have been paid, before you part with a penny. It is a buyer's market so you have time on your side.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, and if you don't speak Spanish already, start learning NOW!!!


----------



## Trevkerr (Jul 30, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh, and if you don't speak Spanish already, start learning NOW!!!


Hi thanks for the advice
We will be learning spanish asap haha
The property we were looking at is direct with the uk owner so hopefully no estate agent fees.
We are looking at possibly puting a sea container onsite for storage and guess it would make sense to puirchase one out there as apposed to having one delivered from the uk.Any ideas ?


----------



## Trevkerr (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi
out of interst the area we are looking at is Quatretondeta near Alco
do you know of it ? it looks lovely on Google maps

cheers trev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trevkerr said:


> Hi
> out of interst the area we are looking at is Quatretondeta near Alco
> do you know of it ? it looks lovely on Google maps
> 
> cheers trev


do you mean near Alcoy??

we have a couple of members here in/near Cocentaina which isn't far - they might know it

one is away atm, but I'll drop her a note to pop in here when she's online again next week


----------



## Trevkerr (Jul 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean near Alcoy??
> 
> we have a couple of members here in/near Cocentaina which isn't far - they might know it
> 
> one is away atm, but I'll drop her a note to pop in here when she's online again next week


Hi 
yes sorry Alcoy
thanks very much for the reply.

Trev


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, I know a little about Quatretondeta as my inlaws used to live in Famorca nearby. It is an authentic Spanish working village and would be a very quiet place to live. It is likely that the majority of the population will be quite elderly. I know that there is a village swimming pool but I am not sure if there is a shop there. There is a small shop and Bakers in Facheca. The nearest place for petrol would be Benilloba, which is also where the Health Centre is. You will have to check how often a Doctor visits the village. All the small villages in this area have very few facilities, although they usually have at least one bar and often they have visiting stalls. There was a small hotel run by an English couple but this has now closed. However. I think that they still live in the village and run walking holidays. They would be an excellent source of information about the area. The village has great views of the beautiful mountains of the Sierra de Serella but can be very cold in winter. It is not unusual to have snow. Check carefully what internet speed will be available to you, if this is important for your business, as some of the villages nearby don't get much more than I Meg.

Cocentaina is probably the nearest reasonable sized town and would have everything you need and Alcoy is a lovely city with a good hospital. You may not know that the people in this area speak Valenciano . They will understand 'ordinary' Spanish but if you wish to join in village life sometimes you will feel a little isolated as you will not be able to understand the chatter. Do not expect to find many English speakers although Cocentaina has quite a lot of English residents now.

If you are looking for a peaceful rural existence in very beautiful surroundings this could be for you but think carefully about how you would manage when you are older and perhaps do not have a family support network to transport you to supermarkets, hospitals etc.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

The website for the couple who run the walking holidays is mountainwalks.com


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

GallineraGirl said:


> Hi, I know a little about Quatretondeta as my inlaws used to live in Famorca nearby. It is an authentic Spanish working village and would be a very quiet place to live. It is likely that the majority of the population will be quite elderly. I know that there is a village swimming pool but I am not sure if there is a shop there. There is a small shop and Bakers in Facheca. The nearest place for petrol would be Benilloba, which is also where the Health Centre is. You will have to check how often a Doctor visits the village. All the small villages in this area have very few facilities, although they usually have at least one bar and often they have visiting stalls. There was a small hotel run by an English couple but this has now closed. However. I think that they still live in the village and run walking holidays. They would be an excellent source of information about the area. The village has great views of the beautiful mountains of the Sierra de Serella but can be very cold in winter. It is not unusual to have snow. Check carefully what internet speed will be available to you, if this is important for your business, as some of the villages nearby don't get much more than I Meg.
> 
> Cocentaina is probably the nearest reasonable sized town and would have everything you need and Alcoy is a lovely city with a good hospital. You may not know that the people in this area speak Valenciano . They will understand 'ordinary' Spanish but if you wish to join in village life sometimes you will feel a little isolated as you will not be able to understand the chatter. Do not expect to find many English speakers although Cocentaina has quite a lot of English residents now.
> 
> If you are looking for a peaceful rural existence in very beautiful surroundings this could be for you but think carefully about how you would manage when you are older and perhaps do not have a family support network to transport you to supermarkets, hospitals etc.


What a helpful, informative post.


----------

